# 1987 300zx 2+2



## JB072 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi 
Is there anything else i can do besides going to a salvage yard for new seats. Is there a seat covers that cover the front and the back seats or racing seats that would fit in the back. If so were could I by seat covers that cover the back and front seats.

Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JB072 said:


> Hi
> Is there anything else i can do besides going to a salvage yard for new seats. Is there a seat covers that cover the front and the back seats. or racing seats that would fit in the back.
> 
> Thanks


 You can keep all these questions in the earlier thread you started. No need to post a seperate thread.


----------

